# Almost Official...



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:wahoo: Ok, well I can barely contain myself any longer, but I am sending a check tomorrow for MCH/PGCH Little Rascals Dance for Joy *D who will be joining our herd around the end of the month. I am way excited. I guess she's a real powerhouse and is a full sister to American Hero!! She should fit in nicely here. Oh, and she is bred to Pecan Hollow Zuzak!! I am so excited!! Pictures here: http://www.digitex.net/sgwhitehead/mch_ ... or_joy.htm And Zuzak can be seen here: http://www.digitex.net/sgwhitehead/herd_sires.htm


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are both very nice looking goats. That doe is like wow, she is very goreous. Congrats on your new soon to be addition.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking goats! I love the flash! :thumbup:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Joy is a major league addition. What an coup for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great choices....very lovely....  :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That is so awesome! Nice lines there...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty mature doe! Hope she gives you the awesome udder with her doelings....the flash would be nice too :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We actually just decided today that we are getting this doe as well.... http://www.digitex.net/sgwhitehead/pgch ... abella.htm I am so excited. I'm glad they'll be coming together too..that will make the transition for the two so much nicer.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

she is beautimus!! congrats. when do you get to bring everyone home?? :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They should be coming up around the 15th!!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, that's awsome! I have a niece of hers!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats -- they are both lovely -- and that first doe really does have a lovely udder -- so well attached in the front!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay -- does anyone believe that we are congratulating each other on "nice udder attachment"? Only goat folks! :hi5:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm sure you are excited! Very cool to get champions!


----------

